# Cuber987's progression thread



## Cuber987 (Oct 26, 2022)

Currently, I average 24 for 3x3, 6 for 2x2, sub-2 min for 4x4, sub-4 min for 5x5, 10 for pyra, 3 minutes for mega, 8-9 for skewb, and 50 seconds for OH. I am trying to learn 3bld.

PBs:
3x3: 0:15 (new pb!)
2x2: 0:00.82
Pyraminx: 0:02
Megaminx: 2 minutes (or so)
Skewb: 0:03
OH: 0:33
4x4: 1:27
5x5: 3:28
3bld: DNF
2bld: 0:31


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 29, 2022)

Good luck for 3BLD! Maybe @abunickabhi can give you some tips


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 15, 2022)

Ok. I finally have an update.
I now average sub-30 for 3x3, sub-5 (minutes) for 5x5, and around 10 for skewb. I had success with 3bld edges at times. I also have an 18.03 single for 3x3! I only need to learn the G perms. I am also starting to learn full OLL for 3x3 and CLL for 2x2. For OLL, I know the T line cases and the line lightning bolts. For CLL, I know the H and some of the sune/antisune cases. I learned 1LLL for *pyraminx *(don't get me wrong, definitely not 3x3).

My big goal right now is to get top 100 in 2x2, 3x3, pyra, and skewb for both single and average in my home country, Israel. I have a competition coming up on December 3, so good luck to me! I hope I can get into top 100 for at least skewb. Attached are my skewb times recently.






Rankings | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------

